# Hornets Pick #4!!!



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Of course, it had to happen. The Hornets had bad luck in the NBA Draft Lottery and will pick 4th in the draft. 

Here's the top 5:
1. Milwaukee
2. Atlanta
3. Portland
4. New Orleans
5. Charlotte

So how do yall think the top 3 will go??? Who do u want the Hornets to get and who do u think we have a chance at???

-- IMO, my dream of getting Marvin Williams is dead. And if not dead, is on life support.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im down because my order was Williams, Paul, and Bogut but I still think we can get a really key player in this draft. I dont think the possibility of getting Chris Paul is totally dead because I dont see Portland taking a PG because they have Telfair. I also dont see our dream of Marvin Williams as being dead because Atlanta has ten million swingmen. Personally I dont know how you pass on Marvin Williams if your at #2 but you never really know. 

Milwaukee is in need of a big so I think they take Bogut
Atlanta is in need of a PG so I think they take Paul
Portland is where Im nervous, they could take Marvin Williams here or Gerald Green because they need a SG role filled.

I still think we will turn out OK. I just dont want Marvin Williams in Milwaukee. I want him to be in Atlanta if not New Orleans.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think you guys will pick Gerald Green if he is available @ 4*


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

jalen5 said:


> Of course, it had to happen. The Hornets had bad luck in the NBA Draft Lottery and will pick 4th in the draft


This bad luck stuff always happen to us       
I dont want another year like this, i want marvin....
Im preety frustrated


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Im down because my order was Williams, Paul, and Bogut but I still think we can get a really key player in this draft. I dont think the possibility of getting Chris Paul is totally dead because I dont see Portland taking a PG because they have Telfair. *I also dont see our dream of Marvin Williams as being dead because Atlanta has ten million swingmen.* Personally I dont know how you pass on Marvin Williams if your at #2 but you never really know...


lol, 10,000,000?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pistolballer said:


> lol, 10,000,000?


Thats ballparkin it...:biggrin:


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I can see alot of teams trading up and down the draft order to avoid reaching.

Charlotte, for example, may look at trading up the order if Bickerstaff is really serious about snaring either one of Marvin or Paul. These sorts of moves could shake up the prospect order enough to land a better player.

Right now I think you're best off waiting to see how picks pan out, and decide whether trading up or down the order is an option for the franchise. If not, Gerald Green at #4 is a nice present. If Green can develop into a small forward, then him and JR down the wings would look nice.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I hope we'll pick Chris Paul he was my favorite college player last year...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Deron Williams


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I really hoped that we would get a top3 pick...but #4 is ok!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

If it were not for bad luck, New Orleans sports fans would have none at all! :curse:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I was so ****in pissed when I saw NO end up with number 4, i basically knew it was gonna happen once charlotte got slotted into that 5th pick. Stupid ****in bristow was our representer, and baron davis was sitting behind him the whole time, I bet he was talkin **** in his head the whole time. As for what we are gonna do, its really up in the air now. The hornets with a top 3 pick and all our caproom couldve been a solid 40 win team next year, but it looks like we are gonna fall into mediocrity once again with a sub-par season. It just isn't plausible to pick up gerald green and expect to win games next year, although he would be a good project. I was lookin forward to taking the hometown hero williams for such a long time now, and I really would not like to see him in a portland jersey, but they do have outlaw and randolph at the sf and pf positions already. The chance is still there for us to get williams with our fourth pick, but expect teams like charlotte to try and trade up for that second pick, much like they did last year.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz041.asp 
apparently the hawks are looking at taking williams anyway, pretty crappy deal.


----------

